# Rhode Island Facts!!



## masta (Dec 22, 2006)

We may be the smallest state but here are a few facts about RI I didn't even know about:


A little quiz to start the day: 


1) The first auto race on an oval track was held in what city, and in what year? 


2) Name the oldest business in the United States that is still owned and operated by the same family? And you hit the genius category if you know where the business is and in what year it was founded? 


3) Name the town/city that is home to the largest sequoia tree east of the Mississippi River? 


4) The first apple trees in America were planted in what community, and when? 


5) What is the oldest shopping mall in America and where is it? 


6) Name the state that is home to one-fifth of all the historic landmarks in the United States? 


The answers: 


1) NASCAR might be approaching its 60th anniversary (it was founded in 1948), but the first auto race on an oval was held 110 years ago in Cranston -- before 60,000 spectators, at that. Not to be outdone, Cranston also played host to the first auto race on a paved oval, in 1915. 


2) The Ashaway Line &amp; Twine Mfg. Co. was founded by the Crandall family in Hopkinton in 1824 and is still run by descendants of the founders. 


3) Bristol. The grand redwood is on the grounds of the Blithewold mansion, which is open to the public. 


4) Cumberland in 1625. 


5) The Arcade in Providence was built in 1828. 


6) Rhode Island


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I was working up in Warwick last month and will probably be up there again in the new year. Citizens is one of my clients.


----------



## Pepere (Dec 22, 2006)

Masta,


I was stationed in Newport back in '69 when Thames St. was really "Thames St." Now I love Rhode Island but the state also holds another very special point of interest.........Are you ready?????


Rhode Island is the only state in the unionwhere once you cross the state line you can slam on your brakes and be only two blocks from anywhere you want to go in the rest of the state!!!! 


Oooops! Sorry!


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Texas is looking into buying it next year. We need another county.




*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## Harry (Dec 22, 2006)

I was stationed in Newport from 1957 to 1958,Being a Texas boy i almost frooze my butt off. lol i was on Prudence Island (ammo depot)


Harry


----------



## geocorn (Dec 22, 2006)

Rhode Island is also the home of the best Forum Administrator in the country! *Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## Pepere (Dec 23, 2006)

George, I have learned never to argue with a man when he is right!!! 


We are indeed lucky to have Masta on our side!!


(am I off the hook yet???)*Edited by: Pepere *


----------



## masta (Dec 23, 2006)

Pepere I can take the RI jokes no problemsince I hear plenty of them at work in CT. 


Thanks George...I am honored to be the admin on the best forum in the country!!


----------



## masta (Jan 5, 2007)

sangwitch said:


> I was working up in Warwick last month and will probably be up there again in the new year. Citizens is one of my clients.




Sang,


Please give me a heads up when you are heading up this way again so I can take you to Pinelli's Café for dinner (route 2 in Warwick). It is by far the best restaurantin the area and the best part is they don't serve alcohol soit is BYOB !!!! 


The portions are huge so there is always enough for another meal the next night and the food is excellent!!!!


http://pinellimarrarestaurants.com/deli.htm


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2007)

How is the Nordic Lodge? Ive heard alot babout it but never been there.


----------



## masta (Jan 5, 2007)

It isok if you can really eat a lot of lobsterat one sitting but the price is now $70.00 per adult for the all you can eat buffet.


I would not pay $70.00 for a buffet...two or three lobsters and I am done


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been there. Is that place still open? This was 20 years ago or so.


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes it still open and we went last night. It isn't the fanciest place but the food is awesome and the best value around. We have been to a few of their other restaurants and wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## Pepere (Jan 6, 2007)

Masta, ever try Heminways (sp?) in Providence??


We try to stop in when we're up that way. Very pricey but, the food sure is fantastic. I'm a "steammer" guy followed by fried whole bellies!!!! Yee haa!!! oh yea, with a couple of cold beers. "hey neighbor, have a ganset."


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2007)

No I have never been there....us country folk don't git to da big city much!!


----------



## Pepere (Jan 7, 2007)

I know what you mean. We don't usually do the fancy places either. Heck, give me a clam shack and a beer and I'm in hog heaven or is that Quohog Heaven (sp?)


----------



## masta (Jan 7, 2007)

Close.....Quahog which is pronounce KO-hog!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, Ive been to the Windjammer a few times in my life on Misquamicut (sp?)


----------



## Pepere (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember going claming with my grand dad in Maine and Quahogs were the target of choice. Heck they were big enough back then two or three of them chopped up nice would make a fine chowda for the entire family. Not that big any longer. I had the task of drying the shells and turning them into ashtrays for the front porch!! 


I'd forgotten about all that. Amazing what "quahog" stirs up in the memory banks of a displaced yankee. (who by the by is a Red Sox fan]


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with you, Pepere. Lexington (MA) High School '71. Now in the land of Elvis


----------



## Pepere (Jan 10, 2007)

It was great going claming as a kid with my grand dad, that is until Snows lobbied hard enough to get the clam flats closed down. I remember making "clamming shoes" 2x4's with a leather strap that fit around your boots. Drove 20p nails through the board. when you walked around and felt like you stepped on a rock, you dug like the dickens for the clam. 


Born in Me, grew up in Ct but, always spent the summers in Old Orchard with grand parents.


----------

